# GPT und neue Festplatte

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

ich habe heute eine neue S-ATA Festplatte gekauft, nämlich die Seagate Barracuda 3000GB.

Ich habe Probleme den gesamten Speicherbereich zu sehen und hab gegoogelt und folgende Sachen gefunden:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GUID_Partition_Table

http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-gpt/index.html

http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/index.html

Ich hab das durchgelesen und ich dachte, mein System würde das unterstützen.

```

$ grep CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

```

außerdem habe ich sys-apps/gptfdisk installiert. Dann versuchte ich damit und das ist was ich bekomme:

```

$ gdisk /dev/sdd 

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.4

Partition table scan:

  MBR: not present

  BSD: not present

  APM: not present

  GPT: not present

Creating new GPT entries.

Command (? for help): p

Disk /dev/sdd: 1565565872 sectors, 746.5 GiB

Logical sector size: 512 bytes

Disk identifier (GUID): D36648D6-0D91-4403-88CF-AB1EE248337A

Partition table holds up to 128 entries

First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 1565565838

Partitions will be aligned on 2048-sector boundaries

Total free space is 1565565805 sectors (746.5 GiB)

```

was ich nicht verstehe ist warum ich trotz gdisk nur 800 GB von den 3000 sehen kann.

Ich verwende nach wie vor das alte grub (sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12) und da diese neue Festplatte nur für Daten verwendet wird (ich werde nicht von ihr booten, ich schließe sie an mit einem Sharkoon SATA QuickPort), habe ich nicht grub2 installiert.

Was übersehen ich gerade? Muss ich mit etwas bestimmen in der "kernel /vmlinuz root=" booten?

----------

## firefly

welche kernel version verwendest du?

Edit: eine kurze such hat nur das zu tage gefördert:

http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/beyond-2tb/

http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/218575en

Aber da ist nur die Rede, dass mit einem MBR nicht mehr als 2.2TB addressiert werden können. Aber nichts wiso die Platte nur mit 800GB erkannt wird.

Im welchen modus betreibst du den S-ATA Controller? Legacy IDE oder AHCI?

Noch ein paar links:

http://icesquare.com/wordpress/how-to-install-a-3tb-drive-on-linux/

http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=281536

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich verwende aktuell sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.12

auf die seagte Seite war ich schon, die habe ich schon gelesen und damit bin ich auf die anderen Links gekommen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Im welchen modus betreibst du den S-ATA Controller? Legacy IDE oder AHCI?
> 
> 

 

ich verwende noch Legacy IDE, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Mein Mainboard ist schon gut 3 Jahre alt und seit der Erstinstalltion musste ich nicht mehr ins BIOS rein. Ich hab windows gebootet um zu sehen, ob windows mit den seagate Treibern es schafft und windows hat mir auch 800 gb angezeigt. Ich werde ahci ausprobieren.

danke für den Hinweis

----------

## py-ro

Dein Quickport kann durchaus das Problem sein, ebenso die IDE Emulation.

Ich würde auch mal mit hdpam -I schauen wie viel PLatz reportet wird.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

mein Quickport war das Problem. Nachdem ich von Native IDE zu AHCI gewechselt habe, hatte ich nach wie vor nur 800 GB. Also habe ich die Festplatte ins Gehäuse eingebaut und direkt am S-ATA Port im Mainboard angeschlossen. Nun werden die 3TB erkannt.

Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich Native IDE eingestellt hatte: mein Windows XP kommt mit AHCI nicht zurecht. Ich hab im BIOS wieder Native IDE eingestellt und trotzdem werden die 3TB erkannt. Verdammtes Windows! Gentoo war es scheiß egal, ob ich IDE oder AHCI hatte, mit beiden Einstellungen bootet es problemlos. Jetzt frag ich mich, ob es Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede gibt, wenn man Native IDE einstellt anstatt AHCI.

----------

## firefly

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich Native IDE eingestellt hatte: mein Windows XP kommt mit AHCI nicht zurecht. Ich hab im BIOS wieder Native IDE eingestellt und trotzdem werden die 3TB erkannt. Verdammtes Windows! Gentoo war es scheiß egal, ob ich IDE oder AHCI hatte, mit beiden Einstellungen bootet es problemlos. Jetzt frag ich mich, ob es Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede gibt, wenn man Native IDE einstellt anstatt AHCI.

 

Du  kannst auch mit WinXP AHCI verwenden (auch ohne neu installation). AFAIK musst du nur vorher einen AHCI Treiber (z.b. den von Intel) installieren. Und dann kannst du im BIOS AHCI aktivieren.

Nur dann wirst du trotzdem das Problem haben, unter WinXP die 3TB ansprechen zu können, falls du das überhaupt möchtest. Denn das kann WinXP nicht siehe auch den link zu seagate.

----------

## py-ro

Ja, AHCI ist "schneller" durch solche Features wie NCQ. Aber wie viel ist wohl unterschiedlich.

----------

## Max Steel

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ja, AHCI ist "schneller" durch solche Features wie NCQ. Aber wie viel ist wohl unterschiedlich.

 

Es ist gerade für SSDs auch interessant da es die Belastung (R/W-Aktionshäufigkeit) der Flash-Speicher in Grenzen hält/halten soll.

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Du kannst auch mit WinXP AHCI verwenden (auch ohne neu installation). AFAIK musst du nur vorher einen AHCI Treiber (z.b. den von Intel) installieren. Und dann kannst du im BIOS AHCI aktivieren.

 

Windows XP ohne Neuinstallation das AHCI nahe zu bringen ist alles andere als eine Kleinigkeit (Registryhack, etc.) und selbst wenn es gelingt gibt oder gab es Chipsätze deren AHCI auch mit passenden Treibern unter Windows XP schlicht und einfach zu einem BSoD führen.  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Du kannst auch mit WinXP AHCI verwenden (auch ohne neu installation). AFAIK musst du nur vorher einen AHCI Treiber (z.b. den von Intel) installieren. Und dann kannst du im BIOS AHCI aktivieren. 
> 
> Windows XP ohne Neuinstallation das AHCI nahe zu bringen ist alles andere als eine Kleinigkeit (Registryhack, etc.) und selbst wenn es gelingt gibt oder gab es Chipsätze deren AHCI auch mit passenden Treibern unter Windows XP schlicht und einfach zu einem BSoD führen. 

 

Stimmt, ich hatte damals scheinbar glück, das es auch ohne neuinstallation ging *g*

----------

